# My Boy...



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

This is my puppy, Nismo. 

*2 weeks*









*6 weeks*









*8 weeks*









*Yesterday @ 11 weeks*









Oh, and I'm a huge Nissan fan so that's where his name came from lol.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

What a doll!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Look at that face and ears:wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He's a handsome boy!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Nismo is a very handsome young fellow, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

adorable puppy, gee they grow sooo fast


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Your dogs Nismo is one of the handsome boys here, he looks so handsome on his pictures


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Adorable!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

He has the best smile - what a cutie!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

So adorable :wub:


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

Thanks!



[email protected] said:


> adorable puppy, gee they grow sooo fast


Yeah he's growing very fast lol.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

:wub: Puppy faces are the best!


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

Yeah they are! I don't want him to grow lol


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

Here is Nismo this weekend at the lake.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I love his expression!


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh my too cute. I love the younger pics the most


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awwww... I want to cuddle him but know better! LOL!


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> I love his expression!


He definitely has a lot of personality lol


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

He is adorable! Looks alot like my Panzer! I just love Black GSDs!!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

He's very cute. He looks like he has a lot of personality, and he's not afraid to use it.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so handsom!!!!!


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Nismo is handsome boy, I'm sure that he had a great time on the lake


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

He loved the lake!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What fun! Great puppy!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Awww he is absolutely stunning! You must be so proud of him. I hope you continue to post lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

He was a little scared at first, then started jumping in lol


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

My two dogs playing lol


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

This is Ruby. Our plans are to breed Nismo and Ruby when they're both of age.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

LOVE the name - I used to be way into Z cars. Still looking for a 240Z or 260Z that isn't a rustbucket. I owned 3 90+ 300ZX cars, one being a TT. 

He's a good looking pup! I have a solid black as well. What a happy looking boy!


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

spiritsmom said:


> LOVE the name - I used to be way into Z cars. Still looking for a 240Z or 260Z that isn't a rustbucket. I owned 3 90+ 300ZX cars, one being a TT.
> 
> He's a good looking pup! I have a solid black as well. What a happy looking boy!


I love them too! I had a s13 240 coupe and now my project is a Z32 TT, hence his name.


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

Here is an update on Nismo. He's growing so fast!


----------



## bjbryant73 (Dec 2, 2006)

He's very handsome!!!


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Nismo is adorable!


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

what a cutie


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

very cute! I love photos of dogs playing!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Love nismo!!!! such a handsome boy.

I sold my z32 TT two years ago and i still miss it. Picked up a gs400 though so still got some power behind it.

Saving up for a 370z though.... GT-R is about 20 grand to expensive for me lol


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

I just started shopping for my TT build and it's definitely not cheap lol. The prices of the GT-R are dropping tho, so be on the look out.


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

He's growing so fast..


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Metaj said:


>


ahhhh reminding me of the old days with me and Princess (White GSD) riding in my Z

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

Waiting for his food..


----------

